# Topics > Test of artificial intelligence and robots >  Accuracy test, EUROBOTS, Bilbao, Spain

## Airicist

Developer - EUROBOTS

----------


## Airicist

Robot wrist ABB 2400 accuracy test by eurobots 

Published on Mar 4, 2013

----------

